# Drop away or prong for Taget bow.



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

bugeaterNE said:


> Which is more accurate? Which one do you use? If you shoot a prong tell me the advantages over other rest types. Thanks....


one is not any better than the other, pick your poison and live with it.

Mods move all these rest questions to the general forum.. this isn't the place for which rest is best....


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry Bees, I came to this forum because I'm setting up a competition bow and wanted some informed input from people that actually use the equipment. Not asking for brand recommendations just the merit of a particular type of rest from some one that might be using it, in competition. And what ever I get I will live with it. Just trying to make a good first get.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Watch what these guys are using.
The Vegas Shoot 2014 - Championship Shoot-Offs: http://youtu.be/Xrr4SO-9pNM


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry Bug, but just because you're setting up a competition bow does not mean the question was asked in the proper forum. General Archery forum would yield the answers best suited to your overall level of experience.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

this is exactly the situation I predicted would happen, more often that not. there's not allot we can do about it. to shew the guy away, is to admit this sub-forum is "elitist". he is asking a question for which he wants answers from reliable, knowledgeable people, that don't always frequent the "general archery" forum.....it's a "Catch 22" at best.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I PMed bugeater and gave him a run down of sorts. ???

How many people really know how to set up a prong style rest? Dying art. Slap the sucker on, crank the spring tension so the arrow slams up. Bow wrong or set up wrong, arrow slamming down into the rest..... Lizard tongues come in broke and people can't understand why they broke....
Use spring tension of the rest to paper tune...BS. Good to a point, but not fully explained....


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ron w said:


> this is exactly the situation I predicted would happen, more often that not. there's not allot we can do about it. to shew the guy away, is to admit this sub-forum is "elitist". he is asking a question for which he wants answers from reliable, knowledgeable people, that don't always frequent the "general archery" forum.....it's a "Catch 22" at best.


In another thread you commented: "I guess my reply assumed that if someone is using a hinge, using the right fingers has been established. and , that there are many, even many that use a hinge, who do not understand using back tension to draw their bow rather than drawing and then converting to back tension. again... this IS the "advanced forum"...is it not ?. maybe I don't understand the definition of "intermediate', or "advanced". "

You have me confused......Bugeater asked a very rudimentary question about which type of rest would be best for him. Yet here, you berate those who have informed him that he would get a wider range of answers to his general question on another forum. This is not being elitist, but rather, directing him to the area that would most benefit him since this is the I&A forum..... There are many rather accomplished shooters in General who can provide opinions as to what type of rest they choose to use for competitions. Remember, this is the guy who felt a whisker biscuit would make an adequate target rest. 

In truth, no one can really answer what type of rest would suit him best--no one knows what he shoots, how accomplished he is, or what his aspirations are. There are aspects of this and any sport that cannot be spoon fed and a certain amount of trial and error and individualized reasoning needs to take place to come to a personal conclusion about the gear we choose to use or not.

What's that quote about giving a man a fish....?


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope we don't need another forum for "how to get to intermediate or advanced target shooting."

When a person asks a question in the general forum they have to know what comments to weed through. If they are asking the question, they probably don't know what responses to weed through.


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, don't get all wadded up. Sonny was nice enough to PM me and I got what I needed. I'm going with a prong and see what happens. 

If a moderator wants to move or close this thread that's ok by me. Didn't mean to annoy anyone.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

I like the prong rest. However, there is a lot more to setting them up than alot of people think. First off you need to adjust the prongs width to match the arrow yet provide a large enough gap for fletching clearance. This can be a royal P.I.T.A. As fiddling with the small set screws an being able to get them tight without moving can be hard, then making sure the prongs are of equal Lenght after tightening, sometimes they creap ahead causing one to be ever so slightly longer than the other. Then trying different spring tensions to find the sweet spot. After proper setup I really like them an believe them to shoot as well if not better than a drop away. I shoot a Blade rest on my 3d rig, and a Prong rest on my Hunting rig, and unless they quit making prong rests I will never go back to a Drop away rest. As far as using them on a full blown target bow I say go for it, I used one on mine for years and I worked wonderfull I switched to a blade to maybe fine tune things even better and loved the results so kept it on there, the wife still shoots a Prong on her target rig an loves it, and it tuned up perfect and has been bulletproof for the last 4 years.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Just about any rest blade or competition dropaway will be accurate after all it is the Indian 90% that being said very few top level archers shoot anything but a blade rest. They are easy to set up and shoot great. Ps. Nock fit is real important you should be able to slide the nock up and down your center serving outside the d loop without it dragging if not the arrow will fall off the blade during draw and it is annoying


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Iowa shooter said:


> I hope we don't need another forum for "how to get to intermediate or advanced target shooting."
> When a person asks a question in the general forum they have to know what comments to weed through. If they are asking the question, they probably don't know what responses to weed through.


That is why is is vitally important, if that person is serious about getting into competition archery, that they make the effort to join a local club and learn from hands-on experience and from face-to-face dialogue with the better shooters in that club. Spoon feeding anyone just starting out in an open forum is not going to teach them what is necessary to make basic decisions such as what type of rest to use or what type of housing to use for themselves. It is not going to teach them the rules of the game they choose to participate in, nor how to go about progressing from their back yard shooting to a state, regional or national-level competition. 

A beginner or novice shooter should be taught to think and reason independently with the guidance of others from their local community..... Then they would have the skill set to read any thread and be able to fairly accurately weed through the garbage to get to the few pearls that are being offered. 

Point remains, without active membership in a local club to build his foundation upon, a question like what rest would be best for someone just starting out is better served in the General Forum.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

Montigre,
exactly my point ,.....as it has been, since the formation of this sub-forum,......that there is no need for this sub forum, as it will continually be mis-used by people looking for good, reliable advise and that there is no reason that advise cannot be given in either of the two pre-existing forums. there is no way we can control the content of this forum in any form, that does not suggest, an attitude of "exclusion", or "separatism". anything that has been discussed so far, can be discussed just as well, in either of the two pre-existing forums. all we have done is give people more reason to be apprehensive about posting on this site. and all that has done is reinforce the general opinion about AT. 
you yourself, have been around long enough to see what happened to when people got tired of all the bantering about questions answered by the several top pros that used to be on this forum. that event will repeat itself here...you watch.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

montigre said:


> That is why is is vitally important, if that person is serious about getting into competition archery, that they make the effort to join a local club and learn from hands-on experience and from face-to-face dialogue with the better shooters in that club. Spoon feeding anyone just starting out in an open forum is not going to teach them what is necessary to make basic decisions such as what type of rest to use or what type of housing to use for themselves. It is not going to teach them the rules of the game they choose to participate in, nor how to go about progressing from their back yard shooting to a state, regional or national-level competition.
> 
> A beginner or novice shooter should be taught to think and reason independently with the guidance of others from their local community..... Then they would have the skill set to read any thread and be able to fairly accurately weed through the garbage to get to the few pearls that are being offered.
> 
> Point remains, without active membership in a local club to build his foundation upon, a question like what rest would be best for someone just starting out is better served in the General Forum.


I live in a suburb of Des Moines, Iowa. I know of no local club. If you do, please point me in the correct direction. 

This forum has helped me, including the less advanced questions.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

ron w said:


> you yourself, have been around long enough to see what happened to when people got tired of all the bantering about questions answered by the several top pros that used to be on this forum. that event will repeat itself here...you watch.


What happened?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Iowa shooter said:


> I live in a suburb of Des Moines, Iowa. I know of no local club. If you do, please point me in the correct direction.
> 
> This forum has helped me, including the less advanced questions.


Man! Your state sucks for shoots! www.bowsite.com Nothing! 3dshoots.com Nothing! Move near me. 18 places to shoot within 1 hour's drive of my house. Hit one 3D yesterday and going to another club to for a Play Day shoot.


Kent told me he and some others started a archery range. He also makes some pretty dang nice custom strings. You get hold of him on Facebook, 
Kent's Custom Strings or call him 1-319-3728170.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

crazyhoyt said:


> I like the prong rest. However, there is a lot more to setting them up than alot of people think. First off you need to adjust the prongs width to match the arrow yet provide a large enough gap for fletching clearance. This can be a royal P.I.T.A. As fiddling with the small set screws an being able to get them tight without moving can be hard, then making sure the prongs are of equal Lenght after tightening, sometimes they creap ahead causing one to be ever so slightly longer than the other. Then trying different spring tensions to find the sweet spot. After proper setup I really like them an believe them to shoot as well if not better than a drop away. I shoot a Blade rest on my 3d rig, and a Prong rest on my Hunting rig, and *unless they quit making prong rests I will never go back **to a Drop away rest*. As far as using them on a full blown target bow I say go for it, I used one on mine for years and I worked wonderfull I switched to a blade to maybe fine tune things even better and loved the results so kept it on there, the wife still shoots a Prong on her target rig an loves it, and it tuned up perfect and has been bulletproof for the last 4 years.


In Bold.... Don't say that too loud. Just heard one of favorite rests has been discontinued, the NAP QuikTune 3000. I've placed and won with the QT3000 arrow rest more than all others arrow rests I used. Just checked, not in my Lancaster 2015 catalog! I'm contacting NAP to be sure.
I still have 2 QT3000s.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Asking the question on what rest is best for target archery, ya i kinda think this post belongs here,sure it may be a catch 22 ? but why not help bugeater ? does this post hurt anything ? heck no ! archery talk was set up to make money for a few and for the rest of us to use ,help people, and enjoy using this sight. i hope this keyboard police thing goes away !


----------



## FLINTHEAD (May 14, 2006)

I bought a bow with a drop away rest on it. After 6 months, took it off and put a lizard tounge rest on it. The bow was for field archery. Not sure it would have made a difference in 3-d shooting[which is what the former owner used the bow for]. Have been shooting field archery for 16 years and just felt the drop away was not forgiving enough . Shooting up hill and down hill shots is easy to not pull against the wall of the cam of a bow without a really solid wall. 
There--question asked and answered--- in my humble opinion. Thanks, Roy


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

I have two bows setup with spring blade rests and one bow with a drop away rest. All three bows are accurate past 100 meters. The disadvantage I see with the spring blades are as follows:

1. Arrow can be blown off the spring blade during outdoor competition.
2. Small diameter Arrows have Vane clearance issues with spring blades.
3. Helical Vanes have clearance issues with spring blades.
4. Arrow in contact spring blade for entire Arrow power stroke thus, more effected by Archer's torque.

I like a quality drop away rest rigged with the launcher blade sprung up, limb drawing the launcher blade down ( up moving cable draws the launcher blade down ). I will be converting my two spring blade equipped bows to drop away rests as finances permit.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Iowa shooter said:


> I live in a suburb of Des Moines, Iowa. I know of no local club. If you do, please point me in the correct direction.
> This forum has helped me, including the less advanced questions.


Here you go. Oh yes, you may have to drive a little, but if the effort is put out, the clubs are there for you: http://iowastatearchery.com/directory2.html


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

montigre said:


> Here you go. Oh yes, you may have to drive a little, but if the effort is put out, the clubs are there for you: http://iowastatearchery.com/directory2.html


Thank you for the info.

#2 on your list is within 5 minutes of my house. I bet only 5% of the people there are even close to the right draw length.
#8 was 25 minutes from my house. They decided they would rather have wedding receptions in their building instead of archery. 
The others are all a couple hours away.

It's not that easy when you are a single parent of two small children. Most of my shooting is done in my basement at 13 yards. I want to be good. This year I shot Vegas and the Iowa Pro-Am. 

Friday I went to the local pro shop and shot a 300 with 54 x's. I want to improve. The only advice I come across to try and get better is here, DVD's, youtube, and books.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

My $.02 on the original topic, and a little on a few items that veered off the path.
As for rests, I don't see any advantage mechanically to the blade over the drop away other than shear simplicity. With a good drop away, you have at least as much ability to adjust as well as ease of achieving complete clearance.
I think blades are popular not for any accuracy advantage, but for either the piece of mind, or psychological effect of shooting what more pros shoot. Neither is a trivial advantage. Confidence in your gear will get you many more points than any mechanical advantage one rest has over the other.
Asking "what's best for me?" Isn't an advanced or intermediate question. However is one can give an in depth explanation as to how a blade can be used to an advantage over other rests could be at least intermediate.
I don't have a huge problem with this forum being somewhat exclusionary. That's why there are sub forums. It doesn't make one "elitist" to try to keep the topics at hand more advanced than gen pop any more than it makes you "elitist" to want to only talk about traditional gear on the trad forum. 

The OP asked several questions:
Which is more accurate?
Pretty much a Gen pop question. I'll say neither.
What do you use? Again kinda gen pop. But I use a limb driven drop away.
(Paraphrasing) what advantages does a prong have over other types? Still gen pop area, but with room for replies to give a more advanced explanation.... I have nothing that tells me a prong is any better than any other rest.
Tangents about if this topic "belongs" here, and why don't answer the question, and might best be left for a new thread (as I admittedly have just participated in such tangents, I get it... But let's stay on subject when we can please)


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

Just to cull a misconception, the arrow does not ride a blade rest for its entire length, unless you're running way WAY over spined and even then it's virtually impossible without a low knocking position. The arrow will flex up and over a prong or blade style rest, giving more than ample fletching clearance.
My opinion is a blade style rest is way more tunable, and that matters for target shooting, my thinking is that all drop away rests in the up position are unmovable or extremely rigid, there is no adjustability to the tension of the arrow rest itself.
Where blade rest can be manipulated through spring tension and or blade thickness, so some fine tune ability is missing with a drop away.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Limb driven drop aways are not rigid in the up position. 
Some have adjustable spring tension. The better ones have an infinitely adjustable tension, possibly offering MORE tuning options than a blade alone.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Mahly said:


> Limb driven drop aways are not rigid in the up position.
> Some have adjustable spring tension. The better ones have an infinitely adjustable tension, possibly offering MORE tuning options than a blade alone.


True. What, two years ago I had the spring tension back off on my Limb Driver. I could draw the bow and if holding to long my arrow would ease down. Mark, Kevin, Steve, Brad and I don't know how many looked my bow over trying to figure out what was going on. Finally, this brave kid says to draw my bow. I'm at full draw and he reaches in and shoves my arrow down. Crazy kid, but my dang arrow didn't come back up. Fixed that sucker and came back to shoot 2nd High Overall for the entire 1st round shoot off, 17 shooting.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlielos said:


> Just to cull a misconception, the arrow does not ride a blade rest for its entire length, unless you're running way WAY over spined and even then it's virtually impossible without a low knocking position. The arrow will flex up and over a prong or blade style rest, giving more than ample fletching clearance.
> My opinion is a blade style rest is way more tunable, and that matters for target shooting, my thinking is that all drop away rests in the up position are unmovable or extremely rigid, there is no adjustability to the tension of the arrow rest itself.
> Where blade rest can be manipulated through spring tension and or blade thickness, so some fine tune ability is missing with a drop away.


Well, you got part of it right. As Mahly and I noted, some drop away rests have spring tension...

I don't use them know, but at one time the true to give "float" for the arrow was the Bodoodle Bullet and Conquest. That the prongs moved up and down vertically, not angularly, you could set the spring tension so you could bounce the arrow and never leave the prongs. Yep, shake the bow and the arrow would float up and down. Now, there was forgiveness.

You'll have to dig, but the original owner of Bodoodle was acknowledged as the inventor or something of today's present drop rests....


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the input. I put the Prong rest on tonight, adjustment was easy peasy, 15 mins and had it shooting great. still getting a slight left and down tear but was using arrows from my hunting rig, a little too stiff. New arrows on the way along with a stab. Managed to kill a few spiders on a 5 spot target at 20 yds.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

true in all respects. a rest's only job, is to give the arrow a starting position for the first inch or so, of it's flight. once it's being pushed by the bow, beyond that first inch or so, of travel, it might as well not be there.... which is the objective with drop-aways.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

carlielos said:


> Just to cull a misconception, the arrow does not ride a blade rest for its entire length, unless you're running way WAY over spined and even then it's virtually impossible without a low knocking position. *The arrow will flex up and over a prong *or blade style rest,* giving more than ample fletching clearance.* My opinion is a blade style rest is way more tunable, and that matters for target shooting, my thinking is that all drop away rests in the up position are unmovable or extremely rigid, there is no adjustability to the tension of the arrow rest itself.
> Where blade rest can be manipulated through spring tension and or blade thickness, so some fine tune ability is missing with a drop away.


Respectfully, disagree. My foot powder always showed different back when I used them. TM type prongs are a shoot thru rest. Clearance was/is highly dependent upon careful nock/vane alignment.

But do agree that a blade does (or should) get out of the way---and is so much better than a prong, imho.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Tooltech said:


> I have two bows setup with spring blade rests and one bow with a drop away rest. All three bows are accurate past 100 meters. The disadvantage I see with the spring blades are as follows:
> 
> 1. Arrow can be blown off the spring blade during outdoor competition. Not really. It would take someone not setting up the bow correctly for this to happen. I live in a place where there are regularly up to 30mph gusts...arrow doesn't move off the rest
> 2. Small diameter Arrows have Vane clearance issues with spring blades.not if you know how to setup the rest
> ...


I'm unsure of your backgraound but it appears you have some misconceptions about blade rests.

about the only problem a blade rest has is the requirement to have a very smooth draw, same with prong rests.


Trying to compare the two, prong and blade...not sure on that one. I know that a properly setup shoot through is quite forgiving as is a blade. I will say that I'm having an easier time setting up the blade rest than the prong rest I had...could be due to the model- DS Advantage.

As to drop away vs prong. I'd rather setup a prong. Drop aways seem to finicky to setup by comparison.

On accuracy...doesn't matter if you set them up correctly. But, for those that don't know how to setup a prong or blade...a Drop Away may be easier.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Successful target shooting is consistency over time. It is being able to hit the closest to the center more times than your opponent, so reliability is most important. The least amount of moving parts will provide the best reliability. That doesn’t detract from properly checking and maintaining your equipment. It is however, more likely that small changes can happen with more movable parts. 

There are a lot of great drop away rests out there and I use a few myself on hunting bows, but my target bow has a blade on it. The only way it can fail is to get bent or broken. As said before, there are no contact issues or wind issues if you set them up correctly. 

I prefer blades to prongs simply because there are less screws to come loose and they are much easier to set up. It would really suck to be half way through the state indoor, shooting clean and have a set screw slip, or a fall away cord slip or break. It’s pretty easy to swap out a blade and be back in business.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

cbrunson said:


> Successful target shooting is consistency over time. It is being able to hit the closest to the center more times than your opponent, so reliability is most important. The least amount of moving parts will provide the best reliability. That doesn’t detract from properly checking and maintaining your equipment. It is however, more likely that small changes can happen with more movable parts.
> 
> There are a lot of great drop away rests out there and I use a few myself on hunting bows, but my target bow has a blade on it. The only way it can fail is to get bent or broken. As said before, there are no contact issues or wind issues if you set them up correctly.
> 
> I prefer blades to prongs simply because there are less screws to come loose and they are much easier to set up. It would really suck to be half way through the state indoor, shooting clean and have a set screw slip, or a fall away cord slip or break. It’s pretty easy to swap out a blade and be back in business.


Agreed, but only if the shooter is "ProActive" and has at least one spare blade that is properly trimmed and tested out for "when" (it is not an if, but a when) that blade does crack or break. There was a high profile archer a few years ago at Redding that had a blade crack and while he had a spare blade back in the case in the truck, that spare blade was not trimmed to match what was on the bow! That cost him dearly, in time and in points and focus/confidence.
ALWAYS have spare blades that are duplicates of the one on the bow! Interested in ProActive Archery? Google "ProActive Archery" you'll find it quickly!
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

bugeaterNE said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input. I put the Prong rest on tonight, adjustment was easy peasy, 15 mins and had it shooting great. still getting a slight left and down tear but was using arrows from my hunting rig, a little too stiff. New arrows on the way along with a stab. Managed to kill a few spiders on a 5 spot target at 20 yds.


Don't sweat the tears...they don't mean that much once the bow is tuned- less you're just standing there working on form issues.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

field14 said:


> Agreed, but only if the shooter is "ProActive" and has at least one spare blade that is properly trimmed and tested out for "when" (it is not an if, but a when) that blade does crack or break. There was a high profile archer a few years ago at Redding that had a blade crack and while he had a spare blade back in the case in the truck, that spare blade was not trimmed to match what was on the bow! That cost him dearly, in time and in points and focus/confidence.
> ALWAYS have spare blades that are duplicates of the one on the bow! Interested in ProActive Archery? Google "ProActive Archery" you'll find it quickly!
> field14 (Tom D.)


For sure. I shot with a group of high profile pros there this year and we had delays for two of them for equipment failures on Saturday. One of them the scope broke off of the stud on his sight. Those guys are fortunate to have sponsors on site for replacement parts. 

Three practice arrows to get squared away is not enough for something like a broken rest. Even with a blade you might be fine tuning for the next four or more targets. Hopefully they aren't long shots. I had just a couple freys in my D-loop at the start of the Pro-Am and by the end of the second day, I was starting to worry if I was going to make it through the shoot. I ended up replacing it that night. I don't like having to change things like that during a shoot, but it is important to be able to, and still be able to compete.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bugeaterNE said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input. I put the Prong rest on tonight, adjustment was easy peasy, 15 mins and had it shooting great. still getting a slight left and down tear but was using arrows from my hunting rig, a little too stiff. New arrows on the way along with a stab. Managed to kill a few spiders on a 5 spot target at 20 yds.


That's all that counts. Dang ole spiders


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

cbrunson said:


> For sure. I shot with a group of high profile pros there this year and we had delays for two of them for equipment failures on Saturday. One of them the scope broke off of the stud on his sight. Those guys are fortunate to have sponsors on site for replacement parts.
> 
> Three practice arrows to get squared away is not enough for something like a broken rest. Even with a blade you might be fine tuning for the next four or more targets. Hopefully they aren't long shots. I had just a couple freys in my D-loop at the start of the Pro-Am and by the end of the second day, I was starting to worry if I was going to make it through the shoot. I ended up replacing it that night. I don't like having to change things like that during a shoot, but it is important to be able to, and still be able to compete.


If you are "ProActive", you can put on a new blade, pull out your marked and previously made template for blade placement and then tighten down the new blade and shoot the first arrow into the 5-ring at 40 yards! It is all about preparation for "when" (and not "if") a blade cracks or breaks. 3 arrows after that type of equipment failure is plenty, even for a blade. It is a near cinch to get 'em into the 5-ring right away, and yes, "maybe" a touch of fine tuning to hone in on the X...but there is a means of insuring that is easy too. Same for the broken scope rod. A "ProActive" shooter is prepared for that, too and has things measured and marked, along with a spare rod and details in the quiver.
Change a d-loop during a shoot? Easy as pie..."if" and "when" you become "ProActive." 
This isn't some magical hokus-pocus thing or rocket science, but rather a sensible approach to becoming "ProActive" and being ready for those things that will happen to you. Everything on my bow, is measured and marked, templates are complete for several critical things, spares are in the case (or when outdoors, in the quiver) in the event of a failure of a peep, blade, falaway lanyard, or d-loop. Of course, we all carry spare nocks, don't we? AND we have the rotation locations of our nocks marked, too, don't we?
"ProActive Archery"; google it, you'll find in easily.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Fury90flier said:


> I'm unsure of your background but it appears you have some misconceptions about blade rests.
> 
> about the only problem a blade rest has is the requirement to have a very smooth draw, same with prong rests.
> 
> ...


My " background " in Archery began in 1958. My opinions are the result of personal experience obtained over the past 56 years.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

bugeaterNE said:


> Which is more accurate? Which one do you use? If you shoot a prong tell me the advantages over other rest types. Thanks....


I use blade style rests on my "Target" rigs because they are simple to set up and easy to fix... I always keep extra blades in my chair. I like drop-aways for the reasons mentioned here regarding total clearance. I have tuned many bows of different brands and draw lengths for myself, and friends, and know how easy to set up and accurate they can be. I have had timing cords move though, that is the only reason I don't use them for 3D or indoor. I do love my QAD for hunting... I know general discussion/bowhunting material. I know that the guys talking about if they chew on stand are not concerned about this material so that's what leads me to believe that it belongs in "intermediate/advanced" material topics.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

My learning curve was "buy and try myself"
I just felt so embarrassing asking these type of questions here @AT or in my club, basing my purchases on other people opinions.
Many times I had several rest, and several releases, and several sights/scope in my drawers, I got them to try and go from there how this game is rolling... 
Yes, cost more, but at least I see on my own. Many times happened I was dreaming about some "newest and greatest" parts for weeks, got them to learn whatta $#@ crap they just selling to people...

My point is ... you will never know until YOU try it for yourself what fits you the best...

My best rests for target have launcher blades from different brands and different materials, and I like to have them set in overdraw.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

bigHUN said:


> My learning curve was "buy and try myself"
> I just felt so embarrassing asking these type of questions here @AT or in my club, basing my purchases on other people opinions.
> Many times I had several rest, and several releases, and several sights/scope in my drawers, I got them to try and go from there how this game is rolling...
> Yes, cost more, but at least I see on my own. Many times happened I was dreaming about some "newest and greatest" parts for weeks, got them to learn whatta $#@ crap they just selling to people...
> ...


sometimes I think its just by the grace of God that some people can wipe their own butts by themselves. 

Now, what color toilet paper should I get? What is the best and why?????:darkbeer:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tooltech said:


> I have two bows setup with spring blade rests and one bow with a drop away rest. All three bows are accurate past 100 meters. The disadvantage I see with the spring blades are as follows:
> 
> 1. Arrow can be blown off the spring blade during outdoor competition.
> 2. Small diameter Arrows have Vane clearance issues with spring blades.
> ...





Fury90flier said:


> I'm unsure of your backgraound but it appears you have some misconceptions about blade rests.
> 
> about the only problem a blade rest has is the requirement to have a very smooth draw, same with prong rests.
> 
> ...


Well, you get those high profile shooters writing articles....Randy Ulmer; My arrow fell off the tiny lizard tongue. I think he said; "Precarious platform."

Prongs can be made all but true capture. I do it every time I set up a prong rest. Plain and simple, adjust the prongs to the arrow - easiest, do it before you mount the rest. Adjust the prong to set in between the vanes and the arrow sets pretty deep. Slamming against the wall might dislodge the arrow, but then if the string tied and/or d-loop is setup correctly, I don't think so. I used a QuikTune 3000 up until 2009 for everything. I still hunt with a prong rest, a QuikTune 3000. The way I have it figured, "You need full capture" is for kids or newbies....or the brainless. I still people "crush" the arrow down into the rest when drawing. XXXX! 

Setting up the d-loop...string nocks tied just so and/or d-loop tied just so enough downward pressure should be present to keep the arrow in contact with the rest. The test; remove point from arrow and come to full draw. The arrow giggles or raises off the rest you need to correct the setup. String tied nocks....promoted by the wise all...I use them, but then I've used just d-loops. I guess I'm not good enough to tell the difference. field14 helped me set my all under d-loop at this indoor. I won. Same goofy looking d-loop, 3rd place at the State Indoor Championship. Yes, a full d-loop with both knots squeezed together and given clearance under the arrow and nocking point above arrow. 
.
Seems people need to know how to set up rests period. Most instructions for a drop rest; "Fully up 1 to 1 1/2" before reaching full draw." Still, the rest only needs to be up long enough to give good guidance of the arrow (no unnecessary tugging of the cable).

Already noted was some drop rests have spring tension that can be adjusted. Prongs need adjusting and after pretty straight forward, though it irks me that some instructions come with the word "float." There is no "float," but there is knowing how to find ideal lift. (I noted the Bodoodle somewhere.)

Those damned blades or lizard tongues.....Trimming may need be done or a pair of pliers for the harder steel lizard tongues. Person comes in and his blade is broke. Person comes in and he has grooves forming in his arrow shafts....Lord! There is such a thing off having just enough pressure to keep the arrow in contact with the blade or lizard tongue. Too much and you get broken and arrows with grooves.

Personally, I am glad I had dang few people come in with blades and lizard tongues.


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

Bees said:


> sometimes I think its just by the grace of God that some people can wipe their own butts by themselves.
> 
> Now, what color toilet paper should I get? What is the best and why?????:darkbeer:


Well maybe it is by the grace of God that we have an Intermediate/Advanced forum on AT where a person with limited funds and limited experience can engage accomplished archers and ask for advice. 
I am thankful for the advice received from the members on this forum and AT. With their help I made an informed decision on a rest, stabilizer even a bow to get into target archery. Because of the input I have confidence in the equipment thus far purchased, if properly set up. Knowing now that if there are problems with my shooting it most likely is me and that is what I can concentrate on, not what different equipment might help. 
And I don't have to try three rests, 5 stabilizers, 4 bows, umpteen arrows.

Again, Thanks....


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Bees said:


> sometimes I think its just by the grace of God that some people can wipe their own butts by themselves.
> 
> Now, what color toilet paper should I get? What is the best and why?????:darkbeer:


Uncalled for. This is the reason why I think this forum isn't what it could be. Comments like these, however light hearted these comments are what keeps this pool so shallow. Not saying that the people in this forum aren't talented (on the contrary). What I am saying is the pool is shallow (and IMO will get shallower) because there maybe 8-10 regular posters. Others are too "scared" to post and face such comments (as above).
This forum has the potential to be a great tool but it will (and IMO has already become stale) because there aren't enough people to draw from. Surely to God there are more than 10 talented people that can contribute without fear of retribution like this?



bugeaterNE said:


> Well maybe it is by the grace of God that we have an Intermediate/Advanced forum on AT where a person with limited funds and limited experience can engage accomplished archers and ask for advice.
> I am thankful for the advice received from the members on this forum and AT. With their help I made an informed decision on a rest, stabilizer even a bow to get into target archery. Because of the input I have confidence in the equipment thus far purchased, if properly set up. Knowing now that if there are problems with my shooting it most likely is me and that is what I can concentrate on, not what different equipment might help.
> And I don't have to try three rests, 5 stabilizers, 4 bows, umpteen arrows.
> 
> Again, Thanks....


Good on you man! Listen to those who are willing to help (and do so freely) and ignore those that are here to pound their chest in a display of their might!


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

mgnasi said:


> Others are too "scared" to post and face such comments (as above).


One time on this forum I quoted Terry Wunderhle. The reply to me was less then positive.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Iowa shooter said:


> One time on this forum I quoted Terry Wunderhle. The reply to me was less then positive.


Since this is the second time you have brought this up, I have to reply. 

Yes, you did mention something Terry wrote in his book about aiming, but it had very little to do with the OPs primary issue that pertained to a lack of trust in his/her shot execution. 

The point is this; it is one thing to read something in a book or online, regardless of the validity of the source, and quite another to have real-world personal experience with the subject matter. To offer others shooting advice based solely on the former can do much more harm than good. To offer grounded advice based on the latter may provide some insight that may assist the poster to navigate past the issue they are experiencing. 

That's why great care should be taken before just spouting off at the mouth if someone comes on here with a real shooting issue.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

mgnasi said:


> Uncalled for. Surely to God there are more than 10 talented people that can contribute without fear of retribution like this?


It's not fear. It's typical AT culture that prevents this forum from achieving its highly anticipated level of sharing.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

montigre said:


> Since this is the second time you have brought this up, I have to reply.
> 
> Yes, you did mention something Terry wrote in his book about aiming, but it had very little to do with the OPs primary issue that pertained to a lack of trust in his/her shot execution.
> 
> ...


Thank you for noticing my posts.

This was the persons original post:Hello, how do you build trust in your shot execution. I believe I'm on the verge of being a 300 Vegas face shooter but the problem I have is trusting in my shot execution. I find my mind wants to jump back and forth between aiming and my back tension. I I get anchored and start my back tension then switch to aiming, but if the shot doesn't go off right away my mind goes back to execution, then I force myself to aim etc. Is there an exercise to help with this? Probably blank bailing, eh? 
----------------------------------------------------------
My quote of Terry Wunderhle is exactly what should be going on in the shooters head during shot execution. It is spot on to the problem in original post.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Iowa shooter said:


> Thank you for noticing my posts.
> 
> This was the persons original post:Hello, how do you build trust in your shot execution. I believe I'm on the verge of being a 300 Vegas face shooter but the problem I have is trusting in my shot execution. I find my mind wants to jump back and forth between aiming and my back tension. I I get anchored and start my back tension then switch to aiming, but if the shot doesn't go off right away my mind goes back to execution, then I force myself to aim etc. Is there an exercise to help with this? Probably blank bailing, eh?
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> My quote of Terry Wunderhle is exactly what should be going on in the shooters head during shot execution. It is spot on to the problem in original post.


*But it is not what he should be doing to correct the problem.* This is just one example where incorrect advice from a well-meaning novice can hurt someone more than help. Fortunately, he did receive the appropriate answers to assist him with the issue and I hope he took it to heart and is doing better.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

montigre said:


> *But it is not what he should be doing to correct the problem.* This is just one example where incorrect advice from a well-meaning novice can hurt someone more than help. Fortunately, he did receive the appropriate answers to assist him with the issue and I hope he took it to heart and is doing better.


Define novice.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Apr 7, 2014)

I am one of those y'all would consider novice. However I strive to someday give you a run for your money. I enjoy this sub forum more that the general. Had this topic been brought up in the general archery forum the discussion would have eventually gotten to someone pointing out the merits of whisker biscuits. Please. The level of those giving the advice in this sub-forum is more what I'm looking for. Keep it up.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I had purposely avoided opening this topic for several days because I figured my answer would have met disapproval so why go there. Man.......today out of boredom I opened it. So much good information about unrelated topics!! Woo Hoo! 

I might as well answer the OP's question since I'm here;

Q; Blade or Prong? 

A; They are both good and accurate rest styles. It doesn't matter which you use as long as your head it right. 

That's the "intermediate and advanced" answer. You're welcome.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Guilty as any.....


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Guilty as any.....


Admitted....


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Iowa shooter said:


> Define novice.


A novice is a person who is new to or otherwise inexperienced in a field, industry, or endeavor. 

EVERYONE passes through the stages of beginner, to novice, to intermediate, to advanced in this sport and some, if all the stars align properly, can manage to reach the elite levels. It is not a derogatory catagorization and shows that time and effort has already been put forth to progress beyond the beginner stages.

In this type of environment, it is relatively easy to determine one's level of archery comprehension from the types of questions that are asked. An intermediate/advanced shooter is not likely to ask questions like why do people mark where their arrows hit on the targets at certain competitions? or what does dropping your bow arm mean? or how is an arrow scored if you cannot see the complete line on a target? 

These types of questions the more intermediate/advanced shooters already know because they have been out there shooting and have run into these situations time and time again; they are active competitors and have made the effort to memorize the rules of the games they are playing, they understand what form is proper for them and how to best achieve it, and they have likely been instructing others and/or helping others with their equipment and have a very good foundation of what works and what does not. 

So do not take offense and do not take this personally as we are all progressing through these stages of expertise, but also, do not casually provide someone archery advice based solely on a book you may have read or a post a pro shooter may have made about something without having a good understanding of the entire theme of the book or the reason for the posted statement. 

Blindly vomiting this type of information can be very detrimental to the person receiving if he/she cannot determine the level of expertise of the informant or whether or not they are receiving information that is pertinent to the situation they are working through. :wink:


Wow, now I need a nap!! :couch2:


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

montigre said:


> A novice is a person who is new to or otherwise inexperienced in a field, industry, or endeavor.
> 
> EVERYONE passes through the stages of beginner, to novice, to intermediate, to advanced in this sport and some, if all the stars align properly, can manage to reach the elite levels. It is not a derogatory catagorization and shows that time and effort has already been put forth to progress beyond the beginner stages.
> 
> ...


Thank you for quoting my posts. I asked a friend who has shot nationwide for 10 years why they marked with pencil on the target. He didn't know. He may be more advanced than you.
I have asked 20 people about the arrow scoring if the paper is rolled under. None of them agree. Some are even judges. Some may be more advanced than you.
Even pro's have issues with their front arms.
Good night. I'll keep shooting.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, i was looking for the answer and saw mostly people just telling him to go elsewhere or pointless bickering. At least there were a few good answers.

I guess I'll keep my "silly" questions to myself so as not to get lambasted my Montigre because I am not a good enough target archer. Off to the "General" section


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, topic riddled some, yes. montigre just more gave a description. Intermediate doesn't mean one knows it all and very well may have a "novice" question because they have never ran into a certain issue. That you have question does not mean some one won't answer.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

bugeaterNE said:


> Which is more accurate? Which one do you use? If you shoot a prong tell me the advantages over other rest types. Thanks....


I use neither. Use this rest for indoors with 2712's and outdoors with ACE's. Just enough tension to hold the arrow up at full draw.

Been using this same rest since 2010. 

View attachment 2059777


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

ron w said:


> this is exactly the situation I predicted would happen, more often that not. there's not allot we can do about it. to shew the guy away, is to admit this sub-forum is "elitist". he is asking a question for which he wants answers from reliable, knowledgeable people, that don't always frequent the "general archery" forum.....it's a "Catch 22" at best.


I agree with your post.

I prefer the drop away rest especially during windy days.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

subconsciously said:


> I use neither. Use this rest for indoors with 2712's and outdoors with ACE's. Just enough tension to hold the arrow up at full draw.
> 
> Been using this same rest since 2010.
> 
> View attachment 2059777


Splitting hairs.... A otherwise prong rest with a lizard tongue.... Drop rests are actually fitted with lizard tongues. Noted was the Limb Driver with adjustable spring tension. My QuikTune 3000 (prong) can be fitted with the supplied lizard tongue as can desired thickness of blades though I don't know why beings spring tension can be fine set.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Splitting hairs.... A otherwise prong rest with a lizard tongue.... Drop rests are actually fitted with lizard tongues. Noted was the Limb Driver with adjustable spring tension. My QuikTune 3000 (prong) can be fitted with the supplied lizard tongue as can desired thickness of blades though I don't know why beings spring tension can be fine set.


Actually, Sonny, that is either a Golden Key Futura Golden Premier, or a Spott-Hogg Premier arrow rest and was first designed as a launcher blade arrow rest. There are something over 30 DIFFERENT types of launchers that were/are set up to use on that arrow rest...and the prongs are only two of the 30+! Of course Golden Key Futura also made the Golden Key "Rover" arrow rest that came standard with prongs and the other launchers were secondary.
The particular LAUNCHER in the photo is what we all called "The Nail". It was used quite a bit in the mid 1990's as an alternative to the "Fishing Loop" launchers because "The Nail" fit into the same launcher holder as the Fishing Loop but the nail was more solid and stood less of a chance of the single holding screw in the end of the holder coming loose was reduced.
So, that being said, the Golden Premier, or Spott-Hogg Premier can also be set up as a fallaway...and yes, you can use any of the 30+ different launchers...even those from other manufacturers on the arrow rest, including the "prongs" if you want to.
In my upcoming book, I'll have photos of the different launchers that Golden Key themselves had available (30+) and in addition the launchers from the other companies that make launcher blades will also fit the Golden Key, Golden Key Future, and Spott Hogg Premier arrow rests as well. Even the Hamskea launcher blades fit! I know, I've put Hamskea blades on a Golden Key launcher arm and put Golden Key launcher blades onto my Hamskea. "Prongs" however...well they won't go onto a Hamskea!

That these are all interchangeable is a good thing, but it is also bad in that today, there are to many choices and too many people, instead of justin picking ONE and sticking with it change launcher blades and arrow rests more often than they change their underwear, or so it seems. TOO MANY OPTIONS today and too many things to mess with has made us a batch of "piddlers" and fiddle-diddlers. Spend more time fiddling and les time developing the important things, such as a consistent shot process and shot sequence!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tom, I just sold my old 3D Rover, but kept the lizard tongue blade (narrow sucker). Worked great. Bow and Sew about wiped me out for rests! Even bought my 14 year old Golden Key drop rest. So plain jane by today's standards, but worked great. He didn't get my Trap Door, also about 14 years old. Adjustable for sensitive it has never failed. Word was BlackGold was going to offer it again, but nothing came of it.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

iv been doing testing on a shooter, a drop away is far more forgiving , consistent threw a wide array of arrows. now the blade. it needs to be checked from time to time nock high is a must! a drop away you can get away with a nock low set up its not right but at 20 shoots consistent. stiff fullbores can be real fussy on a blade im using a [email protected], carbon express xjammer 27 can be made to shoot hole for hole but its a little difficult. cxl150 23 pros shoot perfect, nock high but higher than id expected .
iv been using a blade for the last 3 years but i think im going to change to a hamskea versa rest drop away. im aware of at least one time i bent my blade in competition. but im sure you can tweak a drop away to
OK so there's the infor its your decision


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

I went with the Spot Hogg Premier, (looks just like the subconcious picture above but with prongs) set the prong spring tension so when the arrow is nocked the prongs lay down. As I draw, the prongs pop up as there is less weight on them. I'm quite satisfied with their function. The reason for going with the prongs is I've had a surgery where my left shoulder has lost some function and my draw is not as smooth as it should be. I was imagining arrows bouncing off a blade more likely. The prongs seem more forgiving in that respect.
I'm needing to work on my firing engine and float. When I mind my Ps and Qs Xs are possible and seem to happen all on their own.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bug, I like a little more tension, like push arrow down the rest pick up the arrow a bit. Some say they adjust tension shooting through paper. Still, if it's working for you, stay with it....


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

Sonny,I've got new strings coming, when they get here will spend more time tuning the bow and rest. I didn't do a lot of tuning, just enough to get in some casual shooting. The bow, rest, sight is just new to me so wanted to get in some shots, but the strings need replaced so didn't invest a lot of time yet to tuning. But I will take your advice and try a little more spring pressure and see what happens, thanks.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bug, it's that I've seen prongs hang up, not fully raise. There is a bit of friction to overcome between the prongs and arrow and some arrows produce more friction. No friction and you should be to tap the arrow and see it "float" some. I consider the 3D Rover, Spot Hoggs and QuikTune series of rests quite wonderful, but I've never had one that would "float" a arrow like the Bodoodle Bullets and Conquests of years ago...

Side note; When the originator of Bodoodle past away and seeming that no one would buy Bodoodle the remaining rests at stores were marked to sell out. A friend of mine and I bought several at a mere $27 each. Today it is near $80....I later picked up a Doodle Drop for $20. A almost laughable lead weight drops the cradled prong, but works so slick. The cradle pivots like it's on air. No real tension holds up the cradle/prongs. I used this drop rest on my ProElite for all the time I owned the bow, 4 years. The draw cord was never served in and I just loved seeing people go nuts looking at how I had it, stuck through the cable and knot with tail 
I still have the Doodle Drop.


----------



## gooseslayer418 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have to say that the level of arrogance from some on this forum is jaw dropping. I could not help reading all the posts on this topic in response to BugeaterNE simple question of those who he/she respect as credit worthy archers. One person had the audacity to hold themselves as holy grail based on their comments. LEts not forget where we all started and who we sought out for advice and guidance, enhancing our knowledge and how that propelled us in our sport we all love and cherish. I do like some of the responses and advice that was given from others. I completely understand what and how this forum should work, but just remember that we all make mistakes and we all seek advice of those we respect and lookup to. Sorry, but this issue just got under my skin and one person here needs to check their arrogance at the door as we're all small fish in big pound. Not many if any on AT make their living shooting a bow.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

gooseslayer418 said:


> I have to say that the level of arrogance from some on this forum is jaw dropping. I could not help reading all the posts on this topic in response to BugeaterNE simple question of those who he/she respect as credit worthy archers. One person had the audacity to hold themselves as holy grail based on their comments. LEts not forget where we all started and who we sought out for advice and guidance, enhancing our knowledge and how that propelled us in our sport we all love and cherish. I do like some of the responses and advice that was given from others. I completely understand what and how this forum should work, but just remember that we all make mistakes and we all seek advice of those we respect and lookup to. Sorry, but this issue just got under my skin and one person here needs to check their arrogance at the door as we're all small fish in big pound. Not many if any on AT make their living shooting a bow.


this is the reason why myself and other top end shooters stay away from this site, the jerks and misinformation is awful


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

gooseslayer418 said:


> I have to say that the level of arrogance from some on this forum is jaw dropping. I could not help reading all the posts on this topic in response to BugeaterNE simple question of those who he/she respect as credit worthy archers. One person had the audacity to hold themselves as holy grail based on their comments. LEts not forget where we all started and who we sought out for advice and guidance, enhancing our knowledge and how that propelled us in our sport we all love and cherish. I do like some of the responses and advice that was given from others. I completely understand what and how this forum should work, but just remember that we all make mistakes and we all seek advice of those we respect and lookup to. Sorry, but this issue just got under my skin and one person here needs to check their arrogance at the door as we're all small fish in big pound. Not many if any on AT make their living shooting a bow.


It well seems we do get off track, but meaning well. That we relate from experience of or from any number of things gives rise to much. At least two people can put a halt to a thread, a moderator being one and the O.P.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

60435 said:


> iv been doing testing on a shooter, a drop away is far more forgiving , consistent threw a wide array of arrows. now the blade. it needs to be checked from time to time nock high is a must! a drop away you can get away with a nock low set up its not right but at 20 shoots consistent. stiff fullbores can be real fussy on a blade im using a [email protected], carbon express xjammer 27 can be made to shoot hole for hole but its a little difficult. cxl150 23 pros shoot perfect, nock high but higher than id expected .
> iv been using a blade for the last 3 years but i think im going to change to a hamskea versa rest drop away. im aware of at least one time i bent my blade in competition. but im sure you can tweak a drop away to
> OK so there's the infor its your decision





60435 said:


> this is the reason why myself and other top end shooters stay away from this site, the jerks and misinformation is awful


And your contribution? A mixed array that some would disagree with and proven so, not by them, but by the "top end shooters that stay away from this site."


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

gooseslayer418 said:


> One person had the audacity to hold themselves as holy grail based on their comments. LEts not forget where we all started and who we sought out for advice and guidance, enhancing our knowledge and how that propelled us in our sport we all love and cherish.


Actually, the post you're referring to was not directed at Bugeater, but to someone else who was passing out advise to another on this forum solely based on information he read in a book. The point of the discussion was to inform that person that by doing so he/she could easily have a poster chasing their tails and becoming frustrated either because of incomplete information or because they were pointed in the wrong direction entirely.

Yes, we all started off as beginners and the day any of us stops learning, no matter how long we have been shooting, should be the day we consider putting down our equipment. By the same token, we should all be mindful that the advice we do hand out is proper for the issue at hand, will help the poster, and is delivered from personal, reliable experience. That is one thing that sets this forum apart from the Gen Pop.... 

If that is arrogance, then, so be it. :smile:


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

60435 said:


> this is the reason why myself and other top end shooters stay away from this site, the jerks and misinformation is awful


While I would agree that there is a certain amount of jerkism and misinformation here I believe the good far outweighs the bad. 

My biggest challenge with staying on the sight is that so much of the banter is equipment related (this topic is a good example.) Since *really* excelling at archery is primarily a mental undertaking far more of the topics should take that direction. (If you reference my first post on this topic that is what I was saying, not trying to be a jerk.) However, no matter how hard people try, there is a certain group of posters that want to make most every topic about equipment, set-up, or some kind of hypothetical "formula." Nevertheless the site has tremendous value if you weed through the crap. 

Kinda reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw this morning, it said; "Think! It's not illegal.....yet." 

.02


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Laz, the bumper sticker on my wife's truck is something I think about; "Only one more shopping day until tomorrow."

And agreeable with it's more the shooter than equipment....


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

montigre said:


> Actually, the post you're referring to was not directed at Bugeater, but to someone else who was passing out advise to another on this forum solely based on information he read in a book. The point of the discussion was to inform that person that by doing so he/she could easily have a poster chasing their tails and becoming frustrated either because of incomplete information or because they were pointed in the wrong direction entirely.
> 
> Yes, we all started off as beginners and the day any of us stops learning, no matter how long we have been shooting, should be the day we consider putting down our equipment. By the same token, we should all be mindful that the advice we do hand out is proper for the issue at hand, will help the poster, and is delivered from personal, reliable experience. That is one thing that sets this forum apart from the Gen Pop....
> 
> If that is arrogance, then, so be it. :smile:


I stand by my post and my quote. Lot's of pro's do things opposite each other. Griv relaxes his forearm while Reo likens it to a pull-up.

Northern *******'s brain is jumping back and forth between aiming and execution. Terry Wunderhle teaches differently then some others.


----------

